# dislike win10



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Want to install windows 7 or xp? Is this a good thing to do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Can we have more details 
What PC do you have make and model - it may not have drivers for W7 
Windows XP is no longer supports and would not be advisable to install


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

I have an hp intel pentium quad core


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you upgrade to Windows 10 withing the last 30 days? If yes then you can rollback to the previous operating system with a few clicks of the mouse.


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

It was already installed ahen bought. Getting win 7 disc


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You need to check that whatever os you want to install is supported by your system. Go to the support page for your system and see what operating systems are listed under downloads. 
If you install an unsupported os, you are in effect a beta tester; might work fine and it might not work fine.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have an *hp* intel pentium quad core


What's the model name and complete model number of that HP?
What's the exact product number(P/N) on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Li misplaced the book


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All that information will be embossed on the case or will be on the stickers on the case.
Without knowing the identity of that HP computer, we can't advise you which Windows versions it supports and can run properly.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Serial 5cdj497y6c
model 15- 127y3wm
product n5y05va#aba


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Serial 5cdj497y6c
> model 15- 127y3wm
> product n5y05va#aba


The model number and product number are both "not found", so you apparently submitted them incorrectly.
Please recheck and submit the correct numbers.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Serial 5CD5497Y6C
model 15-1272
Product N5Y05UA#ABA

Try that


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

wm after 1272


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You made another typo and appear to actually have a *HP 15-f272wm Notebook PC* (N5Y05UA#ABA) which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It driver downloads section does not provide drivers for any other Windows operating system.

I strongly advise you to purchase a Windows 10 recovery media disc kit for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Im typing on my phone hard to see


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's your choice - if you know how to do it.
Just make sure first that you have a way to reinstall Windows 10 in it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok i do appreciate it thank u


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Is it home proffesional or other so i know what one to get


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That laptop comes with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
If you want to downgrade to Windows 7, the "Home Premium" version would be suitable for it.
The "Professional" version is also more expensive.

--------------------------------------------------------------

If you really want Windows 7 64-bit that bad, you can buy a refurbished HP laptop with it already installed for $200 - $300.
I haven't bought a brand new computer since 2008 and have bought nothing but refurbished ones since then.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok i never thought referbish were good. Thanks for the advice. Im using the win10 fix for now


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

May get 7 in future


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Im thinking of. buying window 7 home is that ok. I need the html4 with it. does my comp support it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A legitimate copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Professional SP1 64-bit is difficult to find.

I still say you're better off buying a refurbished computer with it already installed.

The www.newegg.com site has a large selection and is where I buy most of mine.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have closed this one as you have 2 other topics about the same problems
there is no need to revert to W7 to be able to use html 4


----------

